
Anyone interested in selling their old IOS, Android, and Web applications? - tiffanyricks
On September 1st , Apple released that they would be purging old apps from the App Store.  According to data from Adjust, a business intelligence firm for app marketers, developers have abandoned 50 percent of all apps since May 2015.  What will you do with your old source from your past ventures?  I’m sure this code is just sitting in your code repository.<p>How about sell it?   I want to buy it from you and give your source a new purpose!   If you are interested, please contact me at tiffany@modercade.com .
======
sheraz
Great question, but you should re-post this and prefix your title with "Ask
HN" so that it can appear in the ask section of this site.

For posting guidelines see here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

I hope your repost gets some traction because I'd like to know this as well
:-)

